# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  ВСЕ ВСЕ ПОДПИСЫВАЕМ ПЕТИЦИЮ ПРОТИВ STARFORCE

## Cross

*К руководству компании Protection Technology, а также всем компаниям, издающим компьютерные игры и использующим систему защиты StarForce (1С, Акелла и прочие). 

Мы, нижеподписавшиеся, считаем, что система StarForce нарушает права потребителя. Заплатив деньги за программный продукт (например, компьютерную игру), вместе с игрой мы получаем систему защиты, снижающую производительность компьютера, работающую не на всех системах (зачастую на менее широком диапазоне систем, нежели та же игра без Starforce), и нередко приводящую даже к краху системы (так называемым BSOD'ам, отказам в работе ядра системы). Так же, нередко данная система не работает на некоторых оптических дисководах крупных производителей (таких как Sony и NEC), а иногда даже приводит к их порче. 
По всем вышеперечисленным причинам мы просим издателей компьютерных игр перестать использовать систему StarForce хотя бы до тех пор, пока компания Protection Technology не доработает свой продукт. 
С уважением*

ПОДПИСЫВАЕМСЯ ТУТ, там есть кнопочка "click here to sigh petition"

----------


## Putnik

пофиг. я продукцию, защищенную "звездной" силой даже не покупаю. чего и всем советую. АкеллаИ нуууу, даже и не знаю: уж у кого-кого, а более глючных игр, чем у них - ни у кого больше нет (достаточно вспомнить Age of Pirates, кажись - третьи), складывается впечатление, что такая "защита" им только - на руку. 1С - серьезная контора, к качеству их продукции нареканий нет, но - они же, вроде - отказались от данной технологии?

----------


## pimen

Согласен. Бей гадов!!!:yes:

----------


## Lopaw

Ох тему то подняли)

----------


## Matthewinfig

Как и с любым другим предметом обихода, стоимость на кальяны невероятно разнится. 
Существуют дешевые , но не очень качественные модели, «дешевые и сердитые» – доступные и очень практичные и разумеется эксклюзивные 
– из дорогих материалов с обильной детализацией. Но независимо от того , сколько Вы готовы потратить на кальян, 
лучше все же не приобретать дешевые Китайские модели, потому что они не доставят нужного удовольствия как в курительных свойствах, 
эстетических так и просто на просто могут быть не безопасны. Простыми словами – одно разочарование. 
Лучше накопить и купить качественный кальян и использовать его несколько лет , чем выкидывать деньги на ветер и кальян после недолгого потребления. 
Поэтому при выборе кальяна обратите внимание как минимум на внешний вид – он не должен быть поврежден, 
все элементы при сборке должны плотно прилегать друг к другу, для создания герметичности. 
Но,где купить кальян в Хабаровске?Покупка должна быть осмысленной и желательно бюджетной. 

Major 7ff394f

----------


## Thomassug

Спасибо за совет 

обзор фотоаппарата 

солнечные батареи для частного 

ГМО 

ТЕЛЕФОНЫ

----------

